# 11 days post iui and negative first response - game over?



## Helenx

Hi,

I'm on my umpteenth iui so I should know the drill by now. I did a first response test this morning (10 full days) but day 11 if you count day iui was done.
I got up in the middle of the night to pee so used urine this mornin that was 3.5 hours old ish.

I was convinced I was pregnant. Haven't got as strong signs as I did on my first pregnancy but had a fe period pains on my right side ( could be gas pains lol)and boobs are a bit darker and a teeny bit sore. Although this comes and goes and could all be in my head as with my first preg I had v.v.v. Sore boobs and tiredness by now. No mistaking the signs with the first time where now I think I am so desperate I am seeing things...

Is it game over? Thought first response was ultra sensitive. When I had my first preg tested positive at day 11 so now I am gutted, as surely if I was preg it would have come up by now.

Any glimmers of hope?? Xx


----------



## MustBeMummy

I was just like you although i ive not been pregnant before, all the symptoms were there and i really thought it was our turn deep down. I was trying not to get my hopes up. I did a hpt (well three) on cd18 and absolutely nothing was gutted. Even more gutted when AF arrived the next day!   You could always try again in a few days...


----------



## Helenx

Hi must be,

It's tough isn't it. When are you planning to go again?. I also had 3 follies so thought it was a good chance. Cd 18 does that mean 18 days after the iui?

Thing is with this you've just got to keep going. My friend said its like normal couples can take up to a year so in theory that's 12 IUIs before one works....bit daunting that but then I suppose there is logic in it.

I'm sure your next go will be a BFP!!! Xx


----------



## Mrs.M

Hi Helenx, it could be too early yet hun. My clinic advises a 3ww!! (Which is hell.) Give it another couple of days. It's not over till AF arrives. Best of luck   xxxx


----------



## MustBeMummy

Helenx said:


> Hi must be,
> 
> It's tough isn't it. When are you planning to go again?. I also had 3 follies so thought it was a good chance. Cd 18 does that mean 18 days after the iui?
> 
> Thing is with this you've just got to keep going. My friend said its like normal couples can take up to a year so in theory that's 12 IUIs before one works....bit daunting that but then I suppose there is logic in it.
> 
> I'm sure your next go will be a BFP!!! Xx


Yes sorry i meant 18 days past iui doh!


----------



## Helenx

Thanks guys x


----------



## MustBeMummy

let us know how you get on...


----------



## Helenx

Will do Hun. 

My boobs are def sorer tonight, but my husband worries I'm going nuts thinking about it. 

Will test again tomorrow and be realistic.

X


----------



## rachandsuzann

I think its a bit early, I very nearly test this morning but I'm holding out!              


Good Luck


----------



## Pixies

Rachel good luck to you!!    

Helen I read on Google that first response isn't that reliable. I was going nuts over it too. I have about 5 different brands and pee on different sticks every day.  
You are not alone hun, hang in there and keep testing, day 11 is still a little early.

xx


----------



## Helenx

Hi guys,

Thanks for the responses. Did another test today and nothing.  seeing the consultant later this week so we shall see. Don't know whether to test now in a couple of days. Still got symptoms, but think they may be down to progesterone pessaries. X very depressed today, need to kick myself up the bum and plan for the next. Let me know how you all get on with your tests x


----------



## kaiecee

i hope u get ur bfp ill be testing in 2/3 days if period is a no show if not ill be starting my clomid on cd3/cd7
then once i get a possitive opk ill be calling my doctor for my first iui
i hope i wont get af but i probably will


----------



## Helenx

Good luck to you kaiecee xx try and keep positive thoughts x


----------

